# Finals of the Sept Throwdown voting



## bmudd14474

Let me start by saying there are 12 entries. 4 from voting thread 1. We had a tie for 3rd. 4 from voting thread 2 also a tie at 3rd. 3 from voting thread 3. And there is one last one that was accidentally left out of the initial voting threads. 

1) Smoked Sushi ! ! !

Ingredients from the inside out:
1/4 smoked salmon mixed with cream cheese.
White pepper jack cheese rolled into salmon
Smoked P-man(Japanese type of green pepper) to encase the salmon and cheese.
50/50 beef and pork ground with one of my pork butt rubs as seasoning and grilled onions and paprika. (Japan does not sell jimmy dean style sausage packs)

Rolled in steamy sticky white rice. Then a quick roll through a smoked paprika rub and then wrapped it all up to let the juices from the fatty seap and absorb into the rice.

View media item 169246View media item 169247

2) Lasagna Fatty.  Sasuage stuffed with green peppers, onions, garlic, portabello mushrooms, ricotta cheese, mozzarella cheese, and sauce.  Smoked with hickory then wraped with a lasagna noodle weave, brushed with sauce and baked.  Served in a pool of red sauce with a side salad and cheesy garlic bread.

View media item 170001View media item 170002

3) Cajun Boudin Crawfish Fatty Pork, Bacon, Rice, Seaweed, Crawfish, Bryner's SmokeHouse Appalachian Rub and Creole Sauce.

View media item 169266View media item 169267


4) Breakfast fatty:  Eggs, cheddar stuffed inside a sweet cocoon of maple flavored sausage, wrapped in bacon.

View media item 169272View media item 169273

5) Philly Cheesesteak Double Fattie!
 A center of gooey American cheese and beef steak encased in a wrapping of Italian sausage, which is in turn surrounded by a layer of four different types of roasted bell peppers mixed with fontina, parmesean, provolone, romano, asiago and cream cheese again surrounded by a layer of Italian Sausage. Then the whole thing is encased in a woven mat of bacon!

View media item 169284View media item 169285

6) A gyro-inspired fatty...50/50 blend of pork sausage and ground lamb, blended with gyro spices, and stuffed with feta cheese.  The weave is lamb bacon (yes, you read that correctly, LAMB bacon).  The fatty was plated with tomato slices, onions, homemade tzatziki sauce, and served on a pita.

View media item 169300View media item 169301


7) Rolled steak and shrimp creole fatty wrapped in Italian prosciutto

View media item 169304View media item 169305

8) Ground beef, pork, turkey, deer, caribou and italian sausage with onion soup mix montreal steak spice and Jeffs bbq sauce.my fatty is filled with garlic bacon and chees mashed potatoes then chees then onions. Dinner is my fatty, scalloped potatos with cheese bacon onions, bbq corn, dutches wicked beans, flakey buns, shrimp nutty salad in a bacon bowl, home made iced tea and smoked apple pinapple caramel pie with vanilla ice cream.

View media item 169306View media item 169307

9) Apple wood smoked bacon, Jimmy Dean breakfast sausage, Fresh fire roasted
"Hatch Chilis", Queso de Quesadilla cheese, Fresh smoked/roasted garlic,
wet brined pork tenderloin roll cut with dry rubbed pre-smoked, Extra
Sharp Tillamook cheese, all wrapped in a Garlic and Parmesan made from
scratch pizza crust.  Made to dip in a homemade BBQ Sauce (also used as a
part of the rub).

View media item 169314View media item 169315


10) Burrito Fatty----flour tortilla stuffed with refried beans with chilli's, cheddar cheese, taco seasoned ground beef, onions, tomatoes, cilantro, jalapenos, wrapped in a bacon weave, served with avocado, peppers and lettuce, Pico De Gallo, and Mexican rice.

View media item 169326View media item 169327

11) Spicy Italian sausage, Alfredo sauce, red onions, broccoli, cajun seasoned shrimp and lobster. 

View media item 169328View media item 169329

12) Kitchen Sink Pizza Fatty

Inside: pizza sauce, pepperonis, Canadian bacon, mushrooms, onions, bell pepers, cheese blend (Mozzarella, Provolone, Swiss, Parmesan, Asiago, Fontina, Romano)

Outside: mix of Italian sausage and ground sirloin, wrapped in bacon

View media item 171192View media item 171193


----------



## bmudd14474

Please let me know if you see any errors. I double checked but need to know ASAP if you see something.


----------



## s2k9k




----------



## shoneyboy

So just to be clear, this is the final and we are to vote on this page for the winner of the grand prize, Right ?  Thanks ShoneyBoy


----------



## bmudd14474

Shoneyboy said:


> So just to be clear, this is the final and we are to vote on this page for the winner of the grand prize, Right ?  Thanks ShoneyBoy



This is the final voting. This will decide the winner of the second prize. The judges votes will decide the grand prize winner.


----------



## circuit theory

with this many entries to this months throwdown, how much have the daily website visits gone up?  I would also imagine

www.sausagemaker.com is very pleased with the increased website traffic and exposure this has given them.

Once again thanks for the hard work on setting this up and thank you www.sausagemaker.com for the generous prize!


----------



## shoneyboy

circuit theory said:


> with this many entries to this months throwdown, how much have the daily website visits gone up?  I would also imagine
> 
> www.sausagemaker.com is very pleased with the increased website traffic and exposure this has given them.
> 
> Once again thanks for the hard work on setting this up and thank you www.sausagemaker.com for the generous prize!


2X on that !!


----------



## bigfish98

circuit theory said:


> with this many entries to this months throwdown, how much have the daily website visits gone up?  I would also imagine
> 
> www.sausagemaker.com is very pleased with the increased website traffic and exposure this has given them.
> 
> Once again thanks for the hard work on setting this up and thank you www.sausagemaker.com for the generous prize!


----------



## s2k9k

circuit theory said:


> with this many entries to this months throwdown, how much have the daily website visits gone up?  I would also imagine
> 
> www.sausagemaker.com is very pleased with the increased website traffic and exposure this has given them.
> 
> Once again thanks for the hard work on setting this up and thank you www.sausagemaker.com for the generous prize!





Shoneyboy said:


> 2X on that !!





bigfish98 said:


>


I think The Sausage Maker deserves a spot on the carousel for a little while!!!


----------



## daveomak

When you put the top vote getters in one thread, trying to decide on one fatty gets really tough....  

Good job to all entrants again....  Dave


----------



## mballi3011

This monthes was really hard but I did choose. I just wish I could have tasted a couple of them. It would have made it a lot easier.


----------



## davidhef88

Quite a variety of great looking fatties. Well done everyone. Thumbs Up


----------



## big game cook

somethings wrong with my browser or something. i cant vote or see results. i click on box NOTHING happens. and same when i click on results.??? im stumped


----------



## big game cook

compatibilaty view was on.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  vote in. great job everyone. sad mine didnt make it to finals but it was some great eating. good luck guys and gals. some good stuff in this contest.


----------



## jesseyw

Great work mates, all looks delicious, was hard to make a choice.


----------



## whtplainssmoker

I didn't get around to preparing an entry this time.  Glad I didn't because those entries above are AWESOME and more imaginative than my idea.  Not going to lobby for anyone's entry, but I must say they all look great, had excellent themes and were executed with perfection. Very hard to pick a favorite as all three of my selections from the first round made it here.

FYI - my "idea" for a fattie was an inside out stuffed bell pepper.  My mom used to make red and green peppers stuffed with (I think) a mixture of rice, ground beef, onions, garlic, cheese etc.  My fattie idea was to make turn that inside out, sort of.  Using your imagination....start with a layer of a mixture of ground beef/sausage, top that with the seasoned rice mixture (sauteed onions and garlic in oil, then mixed with rice and cooked), then add a thin layer of either grated locatteli romano or thinly sliced provolone cheese, then add layer of roasted red bell peppers.  Then roll that bad boy up and finish with a prosciutto weave.  I think the prosciutto weave would have to be done after the smoke and then a quick finish in the oven so as not to overly dry out the prosciutto.  Then serve with fresh marinara sauce.  For the throwdown the plate would have had the inside-out stuffed pepper on the plate with the original.

I think the cost of the prosciutto weave scared me off.  If anyone executes the above before me, make sure to post some pictures.


----------



## artisanbeard

I don't have a dog in this fight, but it seems like some of the better looking ones are getting less votes and some of the ones that don't look very good are rocking the votes. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I guess I have a different taste than most people.


----------



## whtplainssmoker

ArtisanBeard said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but it seems like some of the better looking ones are getting less votes and some of the ones that don't look very good are rocking the votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have a different taste than most people.


Could be some non-visible lobbying going on.  But the judges (not the people) decide the first prize. So I'm ok with it.  The judges take their job seriously.


----------



## pokernut

What's non-visible lobbying?  That doesn't include sending hookers to the judges does it?


----------



## chefrob

ArtisanBeard said:


> I don't have a dog in this fight, but it seems like some of the better looking ones are getting less votes and some of the ones that don't look very good are rocking the votes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I have a different taste than most people.


that's what makes the throwdowns interesting...............i sure did get my butt kicked this time but perhaps you were the one who liked mine, LOL!


----------



## afred

I work alot with grind meats, this are some amazing ideas on how to put them into use. Its very complicated to choose one. Would love to try them and see how they taste to conform my vote went to the right one. Good luck and what an amout of amazing Meatloaf's!!


----------



## mountainrubs

That is why a People's Choice is so lame. Some contestants might stack the deck. In a BBQ contest a People's Choice means your food can look like crap, but if all your friends come and vote for you.. you might have a greater chance to winner. How is the new membership in the last two weeks?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

I think it's mostly for fun.

~Martin


----------



## chefrob

DiggingDogFarm said:


> I think it's mostly for fun.
> ~Martin


and that's the whole idea...............


----------



## bearwolf

All of the fatties looks great!  Great job everyone.


----------



## davidhef88

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> Could be some non-visible lobbying going on.  But the judges (not the people) decide the first prize. So I'm ok with it.  The judges take their job seriously.



I noticed some people that were really concerned about the voting became members after the entry deadline. Just hope they aren't signing in under multiple names to vote for their own. That would really take the fun out of this. :devil:


----------



## plj

Yeah, I mistrust the voting too, no doubt. But I still look forward to the throwdowns anyway, and this one lived up to expectations - it took me 2 days to decide how to vote! And even now I could change my mind, there are 3 or 4 in there that I'll be imitating  :)


----------



## pgsmoker64

So, who won the judges choice?


----------



## big game cook

last throwdown one went from 9 to 27 overnight after a week of voting. almost won too. lol.

i won the judges vote then and didnt get that many votes.

but i sure enjoyed this one.


----------



## boykjo

this is close..................


----------



## bmudd14474

PGSmoker64 said:


> So, who won the judges choice?



Im waiting for voting scores from 1 more judge and ill then post the winner


----------



## artisanbeard

bmudd14474 said:


> Im waiting for voting scores from 1 more judge and ill then post the winner


We should give the last judge some "motivation"...I can call Guido to rough him up a little bit. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just let me know...it only takes one call. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Just kidding...I can't wait to find out who won!


----------



## frosty

Ouch!  My choice wasn't even close to 1st place.  Good luck to the fron runners!!!  Either way, GOOD STUFF, made by Geat folks!!!


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Yeah! I can't wait to see who wins!
I'm an idiot for not entering, I had a really cool idea!  








~Martin


----------



## artisanbeard

DiggingDogFarm said:


> Yeah! I can't wait to see who wins!
> I'm an idiot for not entering, I had a really cool idea!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Martin


I feel the same way. I think mine could have been a contender. Oh well...next time you and I will need to be sure to enter.


----------



## martinez

big game cook said:


> last throwdown one went from 9 to 27 overnight after a week of voting. almost won too. lol.
> 
> i won the judges vote then and didnt get that many votes.
> 
> but i sure enjoyed this one.


I noticed #11 received 16 votes in a couple of hours this moring to get back into first place. probably the same person. whats up with that?


----------



## anylizer

Martinez said:


> I noticed #11 received 16 votes in a couple of hours this moring to get back into first place. probably the same person. whats up with that?


That has been dubbed "non-visible vote lobbying" lol...  With Voting like that #11 could win every throwdown from here on out!   lol


----------



## artisanbeard

Anylizer said:


> That has been dubbed "non-visible vote lobbying" lol...  With Voting like that #11 could win every throwdown from here on out!   lol


Wait a minute...you mean to tell me that you don't think that 1/3 of all the voters on this thread legitimately thought that #11 was the best one? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  lol. I personally thought there were at least 7 others better than that one.


----------



## daveomak

I'm voting for a *"secret ballot"*..... *No votes shown* until after the voting period ends......  

And I'm sticking to it.....  

Dave


----------



## mike johnson

X2


----------



## diggingdogfarm

And voter ID!!!!! LOL


~Martin :biggrin:


----------



## s2k9k

DaveOmak said:


> I'm voting for a *"secret ballot"*..... *No votes shown* until after the voting period ends......
> 
> And I'm sticking to it.....
> 
> Dave


I don't think that would stop the non-visible lobbying. IF that is what's going on.


----------



## daveomak

Tough to slow down or stop lobbying, especially on such a nice prize....   It is the trash talk I personally don't care for on the forum... 

Dave


----------



## pokernut

Or perhaps an open vote...where you place your vote for all to see, minimum 1 month membership to vote...or something like that.


----------



## davidhef88

Threads 1&2 had about 130 total votes. Thread 3 had over 170. The finals thread has over 250. Something doesn't seem to add up to me. I have a bad feeling about this and think I may be done with throwdowns because of it. :devil:


----------



## anylizer

Davidhef88 said:


> Threads 1&2 had about 130 total votes. Thread 3 had over 170. The finals thread has over 250. Something doesn't seem to add up to me. I have a bad feeling about this and think I may be done with throwdowns because of it.


It would stand to reason that the final voting thread would have significant more votes... theoretically you could reach a total of all 3 initail threads combined... plus or minus a few that did or didn't vote the first go-round. But it is a little suspect...


----------



## s2k9k

Anylizer said:


> It would stand to reason that the final voting thread would have significant more votes... *theoretically you could reach a total of all 3 initail threads combined*... plus or minus a few that did or didn't vote the first go-round. But it is a little suspect...


Everyone was allowed to vote on all  of the first 3 and I would hope that they did. And it seems to me the same people who voted the first 3 would vote the final.


----------



## artisanbeard

DaveOmak said:


> Tough to slow down or stop lobbying, especially on such a nice prize....   It is the trash talk I personally don't care for on the forum...
> 
> Dave


I'm not sure if my comment is what you considered trash talk, but if so, I apologize. I'll refrain from further comments that might seem negative. The positive atmosphere is one of the reasons I love this forum, and I'd hate to be a part of spoiling that.

-Kyle


----------



## anylizer

S2K9K said:


> Everyone was allowed to vote on all  of the first 3 and I would hope that they did. And it seems to me the same people who voted the first 3 would vote the final.


I see your point... I had forgot about the "vote in all 3" aspect!  That does change the "theoretical" tally. I will say though, that voting for someone else, seems a little bassackwards...


----------



## smokinjoe1970

Ready for the Next One


----------



## karlee16

smoker


----------



## s2k9k

karlee16 said:


> I'm new to this site and think the throwdowns are exciting but the negativity is something. Obviously you can tell which guys have which ones the ones with no votes????


Hi karlee! I think because the prize was so big on this throwdown it kind of brought out something that we don't usually see around here. There really is hardly ever any negativity around here and we try to keep it that way.

I see this is your first post here, when you get a minute would you do us a favor and go to Roll Call and introduce yourself so we can get to know you and give you a proper welcome, also would you add your location to your profile, we like knowing where you are when we talk to you, Thanks!


----------



## karlee16

Cool, aren't the judges picking the winner anyway?


----------



## big game cook

judges are picking the grand prize. the winner of this one gets the spice package. still a good prize but compared to the $800 smoker???

ya i dont want to add any fuel to the fire. i like the hidden results idea too. not because of the suspected lobbying or negativity. but if you dont know if your behind theres no reason to try and get ahead again. lol.

i havent posted a ton lately. i got 4 votes. lol. im not upset in any way though i won last month. and the final grand prize aint announced yet. im not knocking anyone but i had a few picked to be winners because they were top notch and beautiful. they arent even close.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





but then again just because one looks the best doesnt necessarly mean the voter liked one of the ingreadients. if one is alergic to something in the really good looking one they prob wont vote for it.


----------



## bmudd14474

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/128719/sept-throwdown-winners/0_40


----------



## mossymo

I like the idea of having a blind poll that is made public when voting is completed. It may eliminate doubts of voter authenticity while votes are being cast, if any contestants are soliciting votes this will not allow them to know where they stand till it is over and most of all I think for all the members it would create more of a surprise, look which one won atmosphere! I really can not think of any cons myself to having the polls blind till the throwdown ends?


----------



## chefrob

DaveOmak said:


> I'm voting for a *"secret ballot"*..... *No votes shown* until after the voting period ends......
> 
> And I'm sticking to it.....
> 
> Dave


i like that idea too dave but then some one will cry for transparency..................aren't we all big boys and girls. i've won a couple of these and my ego sure took a shot when i got 2 measley votes...............and one of them was mine! LMFAO!!!!!

BTW - who ever gave me a vote 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  please PM me! (mine was the southwestern yin-yang)


----------



## mountainrubs

Thanks to the judges for picking my Fatty as the winner. Me and my church will suely enjoy it.

Mountain Rubs

Jeff


----------



## bigfish98

Smokinjoe1970 said:


> Ready for the Next One


----------



## whtplainssmoker

Ultimately, the the Judges for the first prize are trusted moderators of the site whom I believe take the process very seriously.  Hence the winners of the last two Throwdowns who submitted entries with technical difficulty and great execution.  I've got no problem with them awarding the prizes, especially when no one can even taste any of these.  Lets keep it fun and positive!


----------



## boykjo

I think both Jbird and mountainrubs did and excellent job and are well deserving...... They did some really awesome fatties in my book..........

Joe


----------



## whtplainssmoker

Agreed!  And as I think I said in the other thread.  Seafood seems to have been the winning ingredient!!


----------



## pineywoods

WhtPlainsSmoker said:


> Agreed!  And as I think I said in the other thread.  Seafood seems to have been the winning ingredient!!


I don't know that it has to be seafood but something outside the norm certainly helps. Originality counts


----------



## davidhef88

I apologize to everyone if I seemed to be coming across as negative. Karlee16 it's not because I didn't have votes after seeing the competition I was shocked I made it to the second round.  I have been watching throwdowns for quite a while, participated in a couple, and have even won one. I just have never seen two people run away with one like that. I truly hope all was legit. I'm ready for the next one.  I will try to keep all negativity to myself from here on out. Congrats to the winners!!! And a great job by all. 


David


----------



## big game cook

glad to see the cajun crawfish won the judges vote. that was the one i personally picked in both the semi and finals since it wasnt in my thread and i didnt make finals. it was well deserved. congrats to the winners. everybody did a good job.


----------



## bigfoote

This is my first visit to the Throwdown, and I don't have time to read all of the post.  But just browsing for a few minutes, I feel like a 5 year old at Christmas.  I can't wait to read more, and I know I am going to try more that a few.  Thanks to everyone.


----------

